# My very own website!!



## craftgirl08 (Mar 30, 2010)

Here is my website that I created, finally!!

http://www.candlensupply.com


----------



## Chay (Mar 30, 2010)

Your website looks great, I hope it's a huge success.


----------



## Tabitha (Mar 30, 2010)

Very clean and streamline. Nice verbage. Well done.


----------



## craftgirl08 (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re:  My website*

Thanks so much!! That mean's alot!!    :wink:


----------

